# Whiting blitz



## fishboy (Oct 6, 2007)

I found a nice long shore hole during last weekends surf and went to try it today, as it looked like a primo hangout for pomps and their friends. Well I was using 15-25# mono double dropper rigs, 1/0 circle hooks and had small floats on half the hooks. Fished 2-4 poles depending on the action. At one time I had a fish on all 4 rods and I was solo! My dad showed up a bit later and we decided to keep a dozen for some fish tacos. All in I'd say we caught more than 40 from 9am-12p on the west half of pensacola beach. Fresh dead half shrimp. No other fish, just whiting from 10-20" Hard to believe it was November with the way the temps popped up today. How'd everyone else do? I saw some others catching fish


----------



## SWAngler (Sep 13, 2014)

One of my favorite fish. Fight hard, clean mild taste, easy to filet with lots of meat for the size. Congrats. Those are some biggies.

Next 7 days should be good for whiting, pomps and the occasional red. Air and water temp near perfect, plus the recent storm scoured out deep near shore feeding holes about every 100 yards or so.


----------



## spinfactor (Sep 22, 2013)

Sweet catch and no doubt those fish taco will be real good Baja style.


----------



## freespool50 (Sep 29, 2007)

nice catch. agree whiting is good fare. great in gumbo too. fish tacos sounds good!


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Way to go man ! Fine eating fish right there.


----------



## Army_of_One (Jul 16, 2014)

I had no such luck today.  I tried on the west end of Okaloosa Island for a few hours today and had most of the bait I showed up with.


----------



## noodlez94 (Mar 27, 2013)

Not sure what bait you were using but They were nice and thick Saturday at Navarre all were caught on live shrimp or fresh frozen shrimp


----------



## fishboy (Oct 6, 2007)

Thanks for the kind words. It was the first whiting bite like that I've seen in a long time, but I don't spend a lot of time surf fishing either. The cooked up great, panko and pan fried then put to rest with a cold beer. My daughter 3yrs old loved eating something she helped catch.


----------



## rydabyk (Jun 8, 2008)

Nice...I like your processing table too!


----------

